# Fresh and Salt Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Saturday we heeded way up into the swamp to find bubba bass..
Jumped a tree that was blocking our way..
I thought the recent rain and cooling temps might provide a window for some good topwater action. Since my ratio last weekend was 8 to 2 in favor of the cypress trout I was ready with 20 lb flouro leaders and an arsenal of toads and bathtub frog toys. But I was way wrong....The wiley LGMouth had taken refuge way up every feeder creek in the swamp. And pop-r's caught every one. Pickles also made a mess of my pop-r's by slashing and cutting my flouro leaders.. Dang dang dang... Oh well, we ended up with 5 LGMouth and lost three pickles and one cypress trout.. Nothing big so no pics. 

Next day we went out for the sharks and whatever else might like live bait. 

The run out was less than desirable with three foot waves and a long fetch that gave us a jolt or two. 

But we made it out and dropped the hook and set up. 10 minutes after making bait we had a reel screamer. This lasted till the tide slacked out four hours later. Lots of shark and rays and a few jumbo blues mixed in. I did not photo many, but got a few pics of some action. Toothy and spikey critters make me worry more about safety so I missed some really good shots. 


























They will sleep well tonight ...

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I always enjoy your reports. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

hey capt mike wher did u get the big blues?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

CrappieKid said:


> hey capt mike wher did u get the big blues?


Northern Neck Reef and also Trappe Light. 

Been my hot spot for about a month now and is getting better each trip.. if the wind is nice.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks capt mike c u in bloom....


----------

